# Renegade 1000/Scrambler 1000 Axle Comparison



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

*Renegade 1000/Scrambler 1000 Axle Humour*

Renegade 1000 / Scrambler 1000 Axle Comparison. - YouTube


----------

